# Garden slugs and snails!



## bradders100 (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anyone know much on how to tell the species of garden slugs and snails?!

I have three slugs and a snail, I think the snail is a brown garden snails but not sure, and one of the slugs is possibly a banana slug but im not sure about the other two (they are the same)

They have black bodies with light brown lines down either side of the body!

Does anyone know how big any of these will get?

Sorry about all the questions but the internet isnt all that helpful :\

xx


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sound like the sligs i have in my garden and they grow HUGE If you need anymore come to mine and you could fill a suitcase,


----------



## bradders100 (Apr 24, 2008)

I got them from my nans garden  They are tiny at the moment, though the banana yellowy one is getting quite big and fast! only had them since monday and they eat loads  

Cute little things they are!

HEHE!



x


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

aww i used to keep snails and slugs 
i used to have them in a rat cage with loads of greenery and stuff in it in the garden 

you should post pictures 
im not too sure about species, perhaps you could look at photos on the internet and see if any look like your slugs? 

im glad someone else likes them! i hate it when people purposefully squish them  i think they have cute little faces 
xxx


----------



## Avinitlarge (May 7, 2009)

Ive got garden snails too, I rescued them from my parents house after they where fedup of the snails eating the plants, They used slug pellets to kill them :cursing: I released them in my garden where they have been living for about a year, The other half wants rid now because they are eating her plants. I collected them all up today and put them in a tank, Ive got about 30 of them.

If a snail does eat a slug pellet it will obviously die, But if you get to it in time there is a way of saving it. A dish full of water, Keep putting the snail in the water, Make sure it can breathe though. It takes between 1 to 12 hours to rehydrate them. IMHO, Its worth it


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I had a garden snail when I was a kid no idea what species he was but he was a cute little thing. I had him in a tank with lots of grass etc he lived about 5 months I have no idea what their life span is. He was called Sammy.


----------



## bradders100 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have about 10 babies from my garden snails now which i released into my moms garden (HAHA) they are getting big fast lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

bradders100 said:


> Does anyone know much on how to tell the species of garden slugs and snails?!
> 
> I have three slugs and a snail, I think the snail is a brown garden snails but not sure, and one of the slugs is possibly a banana slug but im not sure about the other two (they are the same)
> 
> ...


I'm looking after a baby garden snail right now who can't be released unfortunately. He can't move round very well at all and I even have to help him to get to his food. Does the snail have a brown shell and a funny greyish brown body? Get back to me on that and could you give me more details on your slugs? I'm an expert on snails. I love snails.
Danielle.


----------



## bradders100 (Apr 24, 2008)

This was a long time ago!!! The slugs are back in the wild now living out their lives in mothers garden


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

If you want to know anything else about garden snails let me know. I'm happy to help you. Just write to me here.
Danielle.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Check out this link it has pictures and the species of most common garden snails and slugs. Hope it helps.

The wildlife in our garden: snails, slugs and worms


----------



## bradders100 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks loads  I have some baby snails growing on at themoment that i bred from a group I had late last year  they are coming along brilliantly


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

If you want any advice on the snails let me know. I'm a snail expert when it comes to garden snails and african land snails.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

I may be allowed to help you by taking the snails of your hands. My family are considering it. It might fill up that empty space left by my 3 year old cat Toby. He died. Don't get your hopes up yet though. They haven't said yes yet. I will let you know.
Danielle.


----------



## bradders100 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm not looking to get rid of them :S

so I don't know where you got that from....


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

bradders100 said:


> Does anyone know much on how to tell the species of garden slugs and snails?!
> 
> I have three slugs and a snail, I think the snail is a brown garden snails but not sure, and one of the slugs is possibly a banana slug but im not sure about the other two (they are the same)
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I was thinking of a friend of mine who is looking to get rid of her garden snails. I'm so sorry. I've just been having trouble with a forum that has now been closed. Let me try again. What would you like to know. Again I am so so sorry. I got the wrong end of the stick.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

bradders100 said:


> I'm not looking to get rid of them :S
> 
> so I don't know where you got that from....


I'm so sorry. I guesse I just got the wrong end of the stick. Go easy on me. I've had trouble with another thread on a forum about holding a dog down. People were being rude to me and judging me but that thread on the forum has been closed now. Please let me try again. What would you like to know about your snail friends. I'm not with it today. Can you find it in your heart to forgive me. It's just that with the death of my cat Toby and the problem with that forum I haven't been with it. Could you explain what you want to know and I wil be able to help you. Again I'm so so sorry. Please forgive me. I misread your question by accident.
Danielle. how embarresing misreading it. I feel like a complete twit now.


----------



## bradders100 (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't worry about it!!! ^^

I don't really need to know anything now 

The babies are growing up quickly and eating all their greens and their cuttle fish


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Well if you ever need to know anything abut snails I'm here for you. Good luck.
Danielle.


----------

